
Why Piwik Is Now Matomo: On Forking and Damaged Trademarks - mwnivek
http://www.gingerling.co.uk/why-is-piwik-is-now-matomo-on-forking-and-damaged-trademarks/#content
======
ocdtrekkie
This is what I wanted to know when I saw the renaming announcement, but that
announcement really didn't explain this.

